# Getting ready in Vermont!!!



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

They are calling for 16-26 inches of the wonderful white stuff here in central VT by Thurs. am. It's been over 2 years for us here to get such a storm. No winter storm warning here, we have a heavy snow warning in effect!!! I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight. Good luck to all and be safe!:waving:


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*Almost ready...*

Went plow my drifty drives this morning (4:30) and my plow would not go up . Make a lond story short, the negative stud was loose poor connection, tried to tighten terminal and stud broke:realmad: Hooked up the plow on the wrecker at -15F at 4:30 in the morning:realmad: :realmad: . Spent the better part of the morning repairing the and cleaning the pump motor inbetween appointments and car starts.

Will go in at 4:00am Wednesday to service truck oil change and grease. The service the New Holland and hook up the snow blower. Then I'll be ready.

My past experience has been if I get everything ready before (not last minute) then it never snows.

A watched snow storm never snows!


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

Good point on watching the snow! Things always seem to break just before the storm, thats just the way it happens. 8:15 am here right now and about 5 inches already on the ground!!!:bluebounc


----------



## RickyGasser (Jan 18, 2007)

I live right on the Quebec-Vermont border. It started around 6:00 AM and it's snowing lightly but really windy. Probably start plowing soon to keep ahead of it.payup tymusic


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*Holy &*$%....*

Well just goty done a 3hrs power sleep. Not sure of the offical total but it's around the 30ish inch range.

I would say that half of our drives are not passable with a plow truck and need heavy equipment to get them open. Mostlt the longer drives, smaller ones are cake.

Looks like I'll be an the tractor (with snow blower) for a good day opening things up and another couple of days pushing back snow.

Gotta make hay while the sun shines....payup

I'll post some pictures.

Derek


----------

